# FOTD Dump - 5 looks! Picture dense! 4 Colorful, 1 neutral



## blackeneddove (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't post any looks for one week and the next thing I know I have 5 piled up on my cam.. whoops! 
I got my F&F haul on Thursday and have been playing around, I got Humid, Sketch, Woodwinked, Freshwater and Hepcat e/s, Sharskin shadestick, 217 brush, backup fluidline and Ambering Rose blush. 
Also made a stop at the counter yesterday and picked up some Euristocrats II goodies - Saint Germain l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Magenta lipliner and Vie Veneto dazzleglass... for those wondering, I asked my MA when the collection was released at my counter and he said only a few days ago, and there were only FOUR left of Vie Veneto, 3 after I bought one.. seems like its going to sell out fast!

So on to my looks.. what I used in every look:
- Loreal Bare Naturale mineral face powder in Light Ivory
- CG Undereye concealer
- CG brow pencil in Midnight brown
- Maybelline Great Lash mascara

*Look 1: Purples*

Eyes:
- Wet n Wild white eyeliner pencil as base
- MAC Stars n Rockets e/s
- MUFE 92 (used my friends, I NEED this in my life!!)
- Revlon Pure Pearl e/s
- MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
- Ardell Wispies 

Face:
- MAC Fleur Power blush

Lips:
- MAC Funtabulous dazzleglass

















*Look 2: Yellow, Black and Purple*

Eyes:
- Wet n Wild white eyeliner pencil as base
- MAC Chrome Yellow e/s
- MAC Blacktied e/s
- MAC Violet pigment
- Revlon Pure Pearl e/s as highlight
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- Ardell 117s

Face:
- MAC Fleur Power blush

Lips:
- MAC Rags to Riches dazzleglass

















*Look 3: Greens*

Eyes:
- MAC Sharkskin shadestick
- MAC Humid e/s
- MAC Golden Olive pigment
- MAC Blacktied e/s
- Revlon pure pearl e/s
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline

Face:
MAC Ambering Rose blush

Lips:
MAC Lollipop Loving l/s












*Look 4: 5 minute neutral look*

Eyes:
- MAC Bare Canvas paint
- MAC Woodwinked e/s
- MAC Sketch e/s
- Revlon pure pearl e/s
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- Ardell Wispies

Face:
- MAC Ambering Rose blush

Lips:
- MAC Russian Red l/s












*Look 5: Blues w/ glitter (that didnt show in the pics.. boooo)*

Eyes:
- Wet n Wild white eyeliner pencil as base
- Revlon pure pearl e/s
- MAC Aquadisiac e/s
- MAC Freshwater e/s
- MAC Blacktied e/s
- MAC Reflects Teal glitter
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- Ardell Wispies

Face:
- MAC Fleur Power blush

Lips:
MAC Up the Amp l/s

Flash:
















No flash:










^^ sorry for the bad pic, was just trying to get the glitter to show up...


Thanks for looking everyone, sorry for such a big post! CC welcome as always!
xo Chelsea


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 28, 2009)

you look good in all colors. i esp love the blue one!you look like a doll!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 28, 2009)

They're all soo pretty. I love the last one, blues are amazing on you.


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 28, 2009)

really pretty!


----------



## fintia (Jun 28, 2009)

love them all!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 28, 2009)

These are so pretty! I can't pick my favorite!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 28, 2009)

you are tooooo gorgeous for words!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww thanks so much lovelies <3 I really appreciate it girls!


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 28, 2009)

So beautiful...the looks and YOU~ You have awesome makeup talents~ BRAVO!!!!! Keep the looks coming I will try some of these combos~


----------



## dietcokeg (Jun 28, 2009)

wooow, beautiful!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 28, 2009)

you always do such a fantastic job! I love all the [email protected]


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2009)

Girl, that first look with the purple is HOT!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 28, 2009)

i adore all of these! i love the way you do your eyeliner - i can never get my fluidline to go on that thinly so i use liquid instead. great job!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love em all!


----------



## baby_cleo (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow....So amazing....U really looks preety on any color....
Really love the green one.... >_<


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Jun 29, 2009)

Gorgeous!  My fave is probably the purple one, but they're all lovely.


----------



## Lalubell (Jun 29, 2009)

All of these looks are fabulous! I especially love the purple-ish one and the neutral one. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jun 29, 2009)

awesome looks as alwayz!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Jun 29, 2009)

wow!! i love them all!! i wish i could wear some of those colors without looking like a crazed lunatic


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the blue look with the zebra headband.  They go perfectly together.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 29, 2009)

The blue is definitely my fave! You should do a tute!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 29, 2009)

wow... that's all i have to say!!

i love your eyeliner. vibrant colors!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 29, 2009)

beautiful i love them all,your eyeliner is amazing x


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 29, 2009)

beautiful looks


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the last, and it seems so different to the looks I usually see on you!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 29, 2009)

I love how you do your liner! Great blending!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG they are all awesome, can't pick a fave...if I had to though I'd go with the yellow and black one. But saved them all to my inspiration folder


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh how I love brights, awesome looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The green is my fav


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 29, 2009)

i love all of these, as always your FOTDs rock!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_OMG they are all awesome, can't pick a fave...if I had to though I'd go with the yellow and black one. But saved them all to my inspiration folder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw I'm flattered! Thanks hun 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i love all of these, as always your FOTDs rock!_

 
Thanks very much girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bbsbabe612* 

 
_wow!! i love them all!! i wish i could wear some of those colors without looking like a crazed lunatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You totally CAN! If I can, you can too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The blue is definitely my fave! You should do a tute!!_

 
Maybe.. I've never done a tut before! I always say I will, maybe this time I will for real though.

Thanks everyone so much for your comments! <3 You guys are the best


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2009)

Love all of the looks! and your hair is so cool!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 29, 2009)

Perfect liner girl!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jun 29, 2009)

all are very cute


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 29, 2009)

love the last one =)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 29, 2009)

the woodwinked, purple and GREEN ones were my favs.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 29, 2009)

fab winged linerr


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 29, 2009)

Your blending is fantastic! I always enjoy your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 30, 2009)

They're all so pretty!  I can't decide which one I like the most.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 30, 2009)

these are reallly good looks!!! i LOVE LOVE LOVE the way you do your liner!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 30, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the first look!! I have a soft spot for stars n' rockets and MUFE #92 and you paired them together beautifully!

PS: Your hair is growing out really nicely


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jun 30, 2009)

These are stunning! I love the purples and blues on you.


----------



## Edie (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful! All of them. But the first one is my fav! And you have now convinced me to get stars n rockets


----------



## moopoint (Jun 30, 2009)

Love 'em all.


----------



## siemenss (Jun 30, 2009)

so colorful , love them all


----------



## Sparxx (Jun 30, 2009)

I especially love the blue! fantastic


----------



## amyzon (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG. You are such a fuggin hottie with the purples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That look is so amazing. I'm going to replicate it tomorrow. You need to do a false lash tutorial srsly, I can't believe how quickly you picked it up - I can't apply them for my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 1, 2009)

You always have the best color combos!  I loved them all but my faves are the first and last ones.  This is going in my faves folder for inspiration!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_I absolutely LOVE the first look!! I have a soft spot for stars n' rockets and MUFE #92 and you paired them together beautifully!

PS: Your hair is growing out really nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much! It was the first time I used MUFE #92, I need to get my own or else I'm afraid I'm going to use up my friend's whole shadow!
Oh, and I get so self conscious of my hair, I loved the pixie cut but I'm in experimental mode and I think its growing out so awkward, so its nice to hear that from someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_OMG. You are such a fuggin hottie with the purples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That look is so amazing. I'm going to replicate it tomorrow. You need to do a false lash tutorial srsly, I can't believe how quickly you picked it up - I can't apply them for my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Oooh if you replicate it, I definately wanna see! And thanks lovely, but girl I struggle with my lashes a bit, and I mess around until they look good in the end. I think the reason I picked it up fast is because I keep practicing! Maybe I'll do a tut of one of these looks and if I do I'll throw in how I apply the falsies just for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepa1974* 

 
_You always have the best color combos! I loved them all but my faves are the first and last ones. This is going in my faves folder for inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## jalspose (Jul 2, 2009)

i would love to see all these looks in tutorials youre gorgeous


----------



## pikushi (Jul 2, 2009)

I LOVE the yellow and black! you are very good. just a little cc, I think you'd look alot prettier without those points on the inside of your eyes. I love cat eyes though! I do them every single day. but it's just a thought.


----------



## joey444 (Jul 2, 2009)

Love them all!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jalspose* 

 
_i would love to see all these looks in tutorials youre gorgeous_

 
Thanks! I think I've decided to make a tut of the blue look since that was my favorite of the bunch!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pikushi* 

 
_I LOVE the yellow and black! you are very good. just a little cc, I think you'd look alot prettier without those points on the inside of your eyes. I love cat eyes though! I do them every single day. but it's just a thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the CC, its nice to hear some! I feel like when I do the inner flick as well, my eyes look bigger. Sometimes I don't do it, but more often I do, it really just depends. I will experiment more, thanks for your input! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND thank you everyone for all your comments <3


----------



## Trixxy (Jul 4, 2009)

Very talented.  You look great.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, these are all fantastic!!  The purple is my fave!


----------



## nongoma (Jul 4, 2009)

Fierce!


----------



## macedout (Jul 4, 2009)

eyeliner tut pls, esp with the inner flick. what brush are u using for eyeliner?


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_eyeliner tut pls, esp with the inner flick. what brush are u using for eyeliner?_

 
I was thinking about doing a tut on the last look in this post most likely, along with the falsies and the eyeliner included! I use a Sonia Kashuk eyeliner brush, IMO its basically a dupe for the 209 brush


----------



## jennatles (Jul 5, 2009)

1,2,&5 are my favourites. the eyeliner technique you use is so fierce. you look amazing in colours that would make me look like a clown. le sigh


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

There all so perfect and beautiful you have me over here looking through my stash to play around now! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_I don't post any looks for one week and the next thing I know I have 5 piled up on my cam.. whoops! 
I got my F&F haul on Thursday and have been playing around, I got Humid, Sketch, Woodwinked, Freshwater and Hepcat e/s, Sharskin shadestick, 217 brush, backup fluidline and Ambering Rose blush. 
Also made a stop at the counter yesterday and picked up some Euristocrats II goodies - Saint Germain l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Magenta lipliner and Vie Veneto dazzleglass... for those wondering, I asked my MA when the collection was released at my counter and he said only a few days ago, and there were only FOUR left of Vie Veneto, 3 after I bought one.. seems like its going to sell out fast!

So on to my looks.. what I used in every look:
- Loreal Bare Naturale mineral face powder in Light Ivory
- CG Undereye concealer
- CG brow pencil in Midnight brown
- Maybelline Great Lash mascara

*Look 1: Purples*

Eyes:
- Wet n Wild white eyeliner pencil as base
- MAC Stars n Rockets e/s
- MUFE 92 (used my friends, I NEED this in my life!!)
- Revlon Pure Pearl e/s
- MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
- Ardell Wispies 

Face:
- MAC Fleur Power blush

Lips:
- MAC Funtabulous dazzleglass

















*Look 2: Yellow, Black and Purple*

Eyes:
- Wet n Wild white eyeliner pencil as base
- MAC Chrome Yellow e/s
- MAC Blacktied e/s
- MAC Violet pigment
- Revlon Pure Pearl e/s as highlight
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- Ardell 117s

Face:
- MAC Fleur Power blush

Lips:
- MAC Rags to Riches dazzleglass

















*Look 3: Greens*

Eyes:
- MAC Sharkskin shadestick
- MAC Humid e/s
- MAC Golden Olive pigment
- MAC Blacktied e/s
- Revlon pure pearl e/s
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline

Face:
MAC Ambering Rose blush

Lips:
MAC Lollipop Loving l/s












*Look 4: 5 minute neutral look*

Eyes:
- MAC Bare Canvas paint
- MAC Woodwinked e/s
- MAC Sketch e/s
- Revlon pure pearl e/s
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- Ardell Wispies

Face:
- MAC Ambering Rose blush

Lips:
- MAC Russian Red l/s












*Look 5: Blues w/ glitter (that didnt show in the pics.. boooo)*

Eyes:
- Wet n Wild white eyeliner pencil as base
- Revlon pure pearl e/s
- MAC Aquadisiac e/s
- MAC Freshwater e/s
- MAC Blacktied e/s
- MAC Reflects Teal glitter
- MAC Blacktrack fluidline
- Ardell Wispies

Face:
- MAC Fleur Power blush

Lips:
MAC Up the Amp l/s

Flash:
















No flash:










^^ sorry for the bad pic, was just trying to get the glitter to show up...


Thanks for looking everyone, sorry for such a big post! CC welcome as always!
xo Chelsea_


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 14, 2009)

These are all amazing.. and definitely love the liner technique!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG I LOVE THESE LOOKS!! Holy crow, you got skills girl... MUFE 92 looks so good on you. 
Gorgeous!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 14, 2009)

Sooooo pretty! I love the green and the neutral. The shape of your eyes is so pretty.


----------



## Arshia (Aug 14, 2009)

freaking amazing! soo pretty!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 14, 2009)

Lovin' the purple.  That liner rocks!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Aug 14, 2009)

all very pretty


----------



## marce89 (Aug 14, 2009)

Fabulous makeup! I love how you do your eyeliner...and the green & purple looks look amazing on you! (Even though all are great!)


----------



## nikki (Aug 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Tracey82 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh love the first purple look, the green and the blue.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Aug 15, 2009)

I love them all! Your hair is sooo cute too


----------



## darklocke (Aug 15, 2009)

All your looks are amazing! Would you please come visit and teach me how to do that awesome liner of yours?


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 15, 2009)

i love the bold colors.... and thats some amazing talent


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 18, 2009)

You look kind of like an anime character. That's awesome. Great blending too.


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

geeze!! u aare talented!! all ur looks are gorgeous!!


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 18, 2009)

these are all so gorgeous! i want to pick a favorite but i can't... i'm especially fond of 1, 4, and 5, though.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Aug 18, 2009)

so pretty and crearive I love the colors used...


----------



## blackeneddove (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow everyone.. thank you so much! I was MIA for a while and I came back to all these nice comments.. you guys are the best!!!


----------



## mevish (Sep 22, 2009)

GORGEOUS! the blue one is one of my faves!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 22, 2009)

beautiful, i especially like the first one!


----------



## GeekyMacLover (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG these are terrific! The Look #1 is definitely one of my favs


----------



## blackeneddove (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol, this thread keeps popping back up! Thanks for your comments ladies, I really appreciate it! <3


----------

